# Status of vim-lite with new vim console option?



## mecano (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello,

was updating some ports and while searching in /usr/ports/UPDATING I noticed this:


> 20140220:
> AFFECTS: users of editors/vim
> AUTHOR: sunpoet@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



So I then had a look at http://www.freshports.org/editors/vim-lite/ and saw changes in pkg-descr and COMMENT dated from february the 28th (8 days after the vim console option change).
Browsed to /usr/ports/editors/vim to see what's going on here and there is just a Makefile there? No pkg-descr?
Is editors/vim-lite going down due to the editors/vim new option?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2014)

The editors/vim-lite port has always been a so-called "slave" port of editor/vim. I don't think it's going to disappear any time soon.


----------



## mecano (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes same maintainer I was wondering if it was a process of simplification from him (i.e. getting rid of editors/vim-lite giving the option to have a similar build from editors/vim through options).
As always thanks for your prompt and valuable answer @SirDice.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2014)

mecano said:
			
		

> Yes same maintainer I was wondering if it was a process of simplification from him (i.e. getting rid of editors/vim-lite giving the option to have a similar build from editors/vim through options).


All editors/vim-lite did was set a couple of options and install editors/vim. The reasoning behind it is that you can have a vim-lite and a vim package. Just by looking at the name of the package you can tell vim-lite isn't a "full" vim. But it's certainly possible to build a vim package using the same settings as vim-lite. Before the CONSOLE option you just had to build vim with WITHOUT_X11 set (the vim-lite port/package also has support for various programming languages disabled).


----------



## mecano (Sep 16, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Before the CONSOLE option you just had to build vim with WITHOUT_X11 set (the vim-lite port/package also has support for various programming languages disabled).


WITHOUT_X11, I've done that previously, but as you pointed out even with it, too much is built: low footprint is why I like editors/vim-lite so much, using the same editor for all consoles for simple tasks while still being able to use helpers like NerdTREE or supertab, is really great. Guess I was a little afraid sunpoet, the maintainer, was on the way to take away my candies


----------

